# Help IDing a short Vallisneria



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I was given a grass like plant that seems to propogate by runners. I'm just curious if anyone can tell me what this is.

I was told by the previous owner that it is a vallisneria. However, it looks just like pictures of dwarf sagittaria that I've found on google. How would one tell them apart? 

The leaves are broad and green, a max of maybe 6 inches long and are straight with no spiralling.

I will get pictures up as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Boreas said:


> I was given a grass like plant that seems to propogate by runners. I'm just curious if anyone can tell me what this is.
> 
> I was told by the previous owner that it is a vallisneria. However, it looks just like pictures of dwarf sagittaria that I've found on google. How would one tell them apart?
> 
> ...


Check out the leaf textures, dwarf sag has a very different texture from val. Maybe you can google some close up pictures of each and compare them to your plant.


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Got some pictures of it. If it is a val, any idea which?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Can't see the pictures?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

Let's try this again


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm leaning towards it in fact being a val. But it doesn't look like any I've seen. No spiraling at all.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

It's hard to see the leaf texture in those photos. Can you post some bigger pics?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

This is E. latifolius, a chain sword. It can grow to about 6 inches but tends to stay a little shorter until it gets crowded.I sold thousands of these at DRAS auctions a few years ago.
The middle picture with the drooped leaf does make it look a bit like a sag.


----------

